# Five: A number by any other name (Το νήμα του πέντε)



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2013)

Ο Βάρδος προτίμησε για τον αθάνατο στίχο του το ρόδο: _Tι ’ναι το όνομα; Το ρόδο, όπως κι αν το πεις, το ίδιο γλυκά θενά μυρίζει._ Θα μπορούσε να διαλέξει, άραγε, έναν αριθμό; _Το πέντε, όπως κι αν το πεις, το ίδιο σωστά θενά μετράει;_ Δύσκολο μου φαίνεται· πώς να σταθεί ένα νούμερο δίπλα σε ένα ρόδο —κι ας είναι το πέντε ένας από τους πιο βασικούς αριθμούς για τον άνθρωπο και για κάθε ζώο που έχει άκρα με δάχτυλα αφού, άγνωστο γιατί, αλλά στις συντριπτικά περισσότερες περιπτώσεις, τα δάχτυλα κάθε άκρου είναι πέντε. (Α, ναι, σωστά. Ο πενταγράμματος Helle θα μας θυμίσει ότι τα καρτούν έχουν τέσσερα δάχτυλα και εξαιρούνται).

Με πέντε δάχτυλα στο ένα χέρι και άλλα πέντε στο άλλο, καθόλου περίεργο που μάθαμε να μετράμε με βάση το δέκα και αποκτήσαμε το δεκαδικό σύστημα (αν και υπάρχουν λαοί που προτίμησαν την απλότητα του πενταδικού συστήματος, μετρώντας μόνο στο ένα χέρι, και λαοί που προτίμησαν την πληθωρικότητα του εικοσαδικού, μετρώντας με χέρια και με πόδια). Στην αρχή, το σημάδι που χαρακτήρισε τον αριθμό ήταν απλώς πέντε γραμμές, όρθιες ή ξαπλωμένες, αλλά το νούμερο είναι πολύ χρήσιμο για ορόσημο και σύντομα απέκτησε κάποιο ιδιαίτερο, δικό του σύμβολο. Δεν θέλω για την ώρα να σταθώ στα διάφορα σύμβολα που χρησιμοποίησε η ανθρωπότητα για τον αριθμό πέντε· υπάρχει καιρός και χώρος για να το κάνουμε αυτό μαζί, αργότερα.

Αφού είμαστε ένα γλωσσικό και μεταφραστικό φόρουμ, όμως, νομίζω ότι είναι χρήσιμο να δούμε μερικά πράγματα για την προέλευση των λέξεων που χρησιμοποιούμε για τον αριθμό, το *πέντε* στα ελληνικά και το *five* στα αγγλικά.

Από πού προέρχεται η λέξη πέντε και ποια είναι η σχέση της π.χ. με το αγγλικό five; Στην αρχή, οι ετυμολόγοι τοποθετούν την ΠΙΕ _*penk[SUP]w[/SUP]e_. Το Ετυμολογικό ΛΝΕΓ εξηγεί:

*πέντε* < αρχ. _πέντε / πέμπε_ (αιολ) < Ι.Ε. _*penkʷe_ || σανσκρ. _páñca_, αρμ. _hing_, λατ. _quīnque_ (> γαλλ. _cinq_, ιταλ. _cinque_, ισπ. _cinco_) λιθ. _peñktas_, αρχ. γερμ. _*fem(fe)_ (> γερμ. _fünf_, αγγλ. _five_, ολλ. _vijf_) || αρχ. _πέμπ-τος_

Την ίδια ώρα, το OED δίνει για το five λίγο πολύ τα ίδια πράγματα:

*five (n.)* Old English _fif_, from Proto-Germanic _*fimfe_ (cf. Old Frisian and Old Saxon _fif_, Dutch _vijf_, Old Norse _fimm_, Old High German _funf_, Gothic _fimf_), from PIE _*penkwe_ (cf. Sanskrit _panca_, Greek _pente_, Latin _quinque_, Old Church Slavonic _peti_, Lithuanian _penke_, Old Welsh _pimp_).

Αρκετά όμως με τη θεωρία. Το νήμα αυτό, που γράφτηκε για τα πεντάχρονα της Λεξιλογίας, δεν έχει στόχο να περιγράψει τα πάντα για το πέντε· είναι πάμπολλα και, άλλωστε, βασιζόμαστε στις ιδέες και τις εμπνεύσεις σας για να το εμπλουτίσετε. Αρχίστε π.χ. από τo λήμμα της αγγλικής Wikipedia για το πέντε, κάντε μια βόλτα από το πεντάγραμμο και από τις οθόνες, μεγάλη και μικρή· σκεφτείτε πιθανά και απίθανα σημεία όπου θα μπορούσαμε να βρούμε το πέντε και τα σύνθετά του, και ας τα συγκεντρώσουμε εδώ ή σε αυτόνομα νηματάκια που θα ξεπηδήσουν από εδώ.

Στα πέντε χρόνια της Λεξιλογίας έχουν υπάρξει ήδη πολλά νήματα που ασχολήθηκαν, άμεσα και έμμεσα, με το πέντε. Ρίξτε τους μια ματιά, μπορεί να θελήσετε να προσθέσετε κάτι σε ένα από αυτά. Μερικά, είμαι βέβαιος, θα σας φανούν περίεργα, σαν γνήσιο κουίζ. Για παράδειγμα, τι είναι το quincunx ή πεντούγκιον; Τι σχέση έχει η λέξη lustrum με το πέντε, και σε τι επετειακές συζητήσεις μάς οδηγεί; Ποια είναι η σύνδεση της χρυσής τομής με το πέντε και τους άρρητους αριθμούς; Ποιοι είναι οι πέντε πρωταγωνιστές στον γρίφο του Αϊνστάιν; Ποια είναι η διαφορά του πεντάκτινου αστεριού από την πεντάλφα (και γιατί δεν λέγεται αυτό το σύμβολο πεντάγραμμο στα ελληνικά, ενώ είναι pentagram στα αγγλικά); Ποιοι είναι οι οι πέντε πυλώνες του Ισλάμ και τι σχέση έχουν με το πέντε τα πεντόβολα, που οι Άγγλοι τα λένε jacks;

Φυσικά, μην ξεχάσετε να επισκεφτείτε το νήμα για τα φωνήεντα, να θυμηθείτε τη συζήτηση για τη φωνηεντιάδα, για τα επτά φωνήεντα που είναι πέντε φθόγγοι και γράφονται με δώδεκα τρόπους.

Και στο τέλος, ίσως βρείτε και κάτι ενδιαφέρον σε μερικά ακόμη μικρά νήματα: στο και πέντε, και έντεκα (που θυμάται τα πρώτα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια, την ΕΡΤ και την ΥΕΝΕΔ στην Αθήνα), στο Κάνει τα πέντε βόδια δυο ζευγάρια (που ασχολείται με την απόδοση αυτής της φράσης στα αγγλικά)· ακόμη και στο νήμα Πέντε χιλιάδες θα βρείτε ίσως κάτι (είναι ένα αναμνηστικό νήμα από τις ημέρες που η Λεξιλογία είχε μόλις συμπληρώσει τις πέντε χιλιάδες νήματα).

Προπάντων, όμως, σκεφτείτε ό,τι πιο συνηθισμένο και ό,τι πιο ασυνήθιστο μπορείτε σχετικά με το πέντε, και φέρτε το και από εδώ. Στο σεντούκι της Λεξιλογίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2013)

Ας προσθέσω και ένα ακόμη γλωσσικό, με στοιχεία από το ΕΛΝΕΓ, για τον σχηματισμό των προθεμάτων από το πέντε στα ελληνικά. Υπάρχουν τέσσερις εκδοχές του πρώτου συνθετικού:

*(α)* Ο τύπος *πεντε-* είναι ο αρχαιότερος, αλλά δεν έχει διατηρηθεί στα ΝΕ (στα αρχαία υπήρχαν λέξεις όπως _πεντέ-δραχμον_ και _πεντε-τάλαντος_)
*(β)* Το *πεντ(ο)-*, με ή χωρίς το συνδετικό φωνήεν, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση, δίνει λέξεις όπως το _πεντο-χίλαρο_ και η _πεντ-άλφα_.
*(γ)* Στο πρόθεμα *πεντα-* το αριθμητικό παρουσιάζει επίσης και επιτατική λειτουργία και δίνει έμφαση: _πεντά-μηνος_ αλλά και _πεντάρφανος_, _πεντά-μορφη_
*(δ)* Τέλος, το *πενθ-*, που το συναντάμε σε σύνθεση μπροστά από δασυνόμενο σύμφωνο, π.χ. η _Πενθέκτη_ (Οικουμενική Σύνοδος), η _πενθήμερη_ διάρκεια --αλλά, προσοχή: η _πενταήμερη_ εκδρομή!

Ορίστε, το γήπεδο δικό σας! :)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 2, 2013)

Ξεκινώ με καταβαράθρωση, αλλά το σκέφτομαι από την ώρα που είδα το νήμα για το πέντε: 
_*Πέντε μάγκες στον Περαία*, Γιοβάν Τσαούς._


----------



## bernardina (Apr 2, 2013)

Παίρνω πάσα από την Παλ και συνεχίζω.

Υπάρχουν πολλά τραγούδια που έχουν στον τίτλο τους το πέντε (και τα πολλαπλάσιά του), αλλά για ευνόητους λόγους θα βάλω πέντε*. Kαι, όχι, δεν θα ξεκινήσω από αυτό που περιμένετε.  ;)

Και... πάμε!

Five Years - Bjork 






Five Guys Named Mo - Joe Jackson**







Five to One - The Doors






The 5 o'clock Hero - The Jam






Five Gears in Reverse - Elvis Costello and the Attractions






*Υπήρξαν κι άλλες σκέψεις όπως αυτό ή αυτό. Αλλά είπα να ρίξω πάσα στον επόμενο, όπως πήρα εγώ από την Παλ. ;)

** Η πρώτη του εκδοχή.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 2, 2013)

Παρεμβάλλω διάλειμμα λεξιλογικού ενδιαφέροντος: Πεντάτευχος ή αλλιώς Τορά, τα πρώτα πέντε βιβλία της Παλαιάς Διαθήκης.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 2, 2013)

Μια και τελευταία είμαι σε ινδικό mood, να συνεισφέρω την Πενταποταμία ή Παντζάμπ (_παντζ_ το πέντε, _αμπ_ το νερό --και τα δύο στα περσικά).


----------



## Eudokia (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2013)

Να βάλω κι εγώ ένα βιδεάκι με γνωστό σκοπό με πεντάρια, από ίσως αναπάντεχη εκδήλωση του χορευτικού συγκροτήματος ενός χωριού στην Κεντρική Ευρώπη (ακολουθήστε τον σύνδεσμο):


----------



## Count Baltar (Apr 2, 2013)

Εγώ είμαι σε post-apocalyptic mood.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 2, 2013)

Λαϊκή σοφία: Κάλλιο πέντε και στο χέρι, παρά δέκα και καρτέρι 
Θρησκεία: Πεντηκοστή 
Τηλεόραση: Χαβάη 5-0 
Ποδόσφαιρο: Σκορ συντριβής του αντιπάλου (του έριξε μια πεντάρα ξεγυρισμένη) 
Γλωσσοδέτης: Πέμπτη πέφτει ο πεύκος κάτω


Και φυσικά όλα αυτά που αναφέρει στα παραδείγματά του ο δόκτορας στο #2


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Εγώ είμαι σε post-apocalyptic mood.



Ναι, ο Κόμης έβαλε πάλι αυτό, το χτεσινό. Πού να προλάβει ένας άνθρωπος να τα διαβάζει όλα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Τηλεόραση: Χαβάη 5-0


Ευχαριστώ για την πάσα, Άζι. Μόνος μου σε κενή εστία, και βέβαια θα γίνει το...






(Έχει τους τίτλους και από το παλιό και από το καινούργιο σίριαλ)


----------



## sarant (Apr 2, 2013)

Και οι πέντε Έλληνες στον Άδη:


----------



## pidyo (Apr 2, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Εγώ είμαι σε post-apocalyptic mood.


Λογικό. Το πέντε είναι ο μόνος περιττός ανέγγιχτος αριθμός, κάτι σαν το μίασμα των περιττών αριθμών σα να λέμε. Τι να περιμένουμε άραγε; Τις πέντε πληγές του Ιησού; Την καταστροφή των πέντε βασικών κατά τον Αριστοτέλη στοιχείων (νερό, γη, αέρας, φωτιά, αιθέρας); 

Μη φοβού χριστιανοί. Ας κάνουμε τις *πέντε *προσευχές μας προς τον Αλλάχ, κι ας τραγουδήσουμε, όπως μας συνιστά ο 78χρονος (πόσο κάνει *7+8*;) βάρδος τον μη σωζόμενο στην Πεντάτευχο ύμνο που συνέθεσε ο Δαυίδ. It goes like this: the fourth, the *fifth*, 
the minor fall, the major lift...


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2013)

...
 High five, Dοctor Seventimes!  :up:
Or rather wi-five, from such a distance.






I'll be taking the nickel for now, pleading the fifth. 
Πεντανόστιμο το νήμα, αλλά με τόση κούραση που έχω, τα βλέπω όλα πενταπλά, σαν φάσκελα ολόγυρά μου. 
Να ξαποστάσω πρώτα ένα πεντάλεπτο. (Τι πεντάλεπτο, Δαεμάνε; Με πενταροδεκάρες δεν κάνεις προκοπή.) 
ΟΚ, τα λέμε σε πέντε. Ώρες. 

And if anyone - other than *π**εντε**δύο* (χε χε) above - even _thinks_ of mentioning the Fifth Element, they got another think coming, in fivers.   Αλλάζω πλευρό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι εδώ είναι η κατάλληλη στιγμή (αν και ο ένας είναι, πια, τέως):






Φοβερός Πετρουλάκης, από την Καθημερινή (και όλο το διαδίκτυο)...

Daeman, φαντάσου αυτόν που θα μπει κατευθείαν στο πόστι σου...


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... Daeman, φαντάσου αυτόν που θα μπει κατευθείαν στο πόστι σου...



Κανονικά, πάει για εκεί, αλλά: Ω το καημένο το κροκοδειλάκι...


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2013)

Να μην ξεχνάμε τις διαφορές:


*(δέκα κτλ) παρά πέντε* five to (ten etc)
*στο παρά πέντε (στο τσακ)* in the nick of time, at the last possible moment, at the last minute, at the eleventh hour, just in time
*παραπέντε (το)* (αλεξίπτωτο πλαγιάς) paragliding (γαλλικά: parapente, προφέρεται «παραπάντ») 




Και δεν είναι σωστό, επειδή πέθανε ο Μπρούμπεκ, να ξεχάσουμε το Take Five!

Το πρωτότυπο

Με τον Τζορτζ Μπένσον, για αλλαγή:


----------



## Themis (Apr 2, 2013)

Πόσα χρόνια άραγε χωρίστηκαν άσπλαχνα ο Ερωτόκριτος και η Αρετούσα;
Για σένα-ν ενεστέναζα, για σένα-ν είχα πόνους,
για σένα βασανίζομαι σήμερο *πέντε *χρόνους.
Τυχαίο;


----------



## bernardina (Apr 2, 2013)

nickel said:


> Και δεν είναι σωστό, επειδή πέθανε ο Μπρούμπεκ, να ξεχάσουμε το Take Five!
> 
> Το πρωτότυπο



Δε με προσέχεις, *δε *με προσέχεις...


----------



## sarant (Apr 2, 2013)

Να προσθέσω _πέντε_ πραματάκια που δεν βλέπω να έχουν αναφερθεί.

* Την έκφραση "απόμεινε στους πέντε δρόμους"
* Σαν παράδειγμα μη δάσυνσης, πέρα από την πενταήμερη, το οικουμενικά αποδεκτό "πεντέξι" (παρά την Πενθέκτη).
* Την φράση "πέντε μέτρα κι ένα κόβε"
* Του πήγε πέντε-πέντε ή του πήγε πέντε κι ένα, παραλλαγές του γνωστότερου "του πήγε τρεις και μία"
* Τη μυτιληνιά φράση "τον πήγε μπες μπουτζούκ" [καταλέξη "πέντε και μισό"], αντίστοιχη του ελληνικού "τρεις και μία"
* Την παλιά παιγνιώδη φράση "τέσσερις και πέντε εννιά, άδειασέ μας τη γωνιά"
* Βγάζει πέντε και τρώει δέκα, φράση για σπάταλους
* τον έκανε πέντε παραδιών (από πέντε παράδες): τον εξευτέλισε.
* η χήρα με τα πέντε ορφανά δεν θυμάμαι αν έχει αναφερθεί
* την επίταση της κατάρας "να σε πάνε τέσσεροι κι ο παπάς πέντε"
* την παλιά μανιάτικη φράση "βρομάει τα πέντε όρνια" (πολύ)
* έκανε τα έξι πέντε = απέτυχε
* το ποδοσφαιρικό τοπωνύμιο Τρία-Πέντε Πηγάδια


----------



## Zazula (Apr 2, 2013)

Μιας πεντάρας νιάτα:





Μιας πεντάρας προλεταριάτα:
пятёрка
Μιας πεντάρας γκάζια:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2013)

Τα πέντε πλατωνικά στερεά:



Τετράεδρο
|



Κύβος
|



Οκτάεδρο
|




Δωδεκάεδρο
|



Εικοσάεδρο
|




(απή τη γουίκη: In Euclidean geometry, a Platonic solid is a regular, convex polyhedron. The faces are congruent, regular polygons, with the same number of faces meeting at each vertex. There are exactly five solids which meet those criteria; each is named according to its number of faces.)


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Μιας πεντάρας νιάτα:
> 
> Μιας πεντάρας προλεταριάτα:
> [...]


 Μπράβο, Ζαζ! Aυτή την πάσα την περίμενα πώς και πώς, για να βάλω την _*Όπερα της Πεντάρας*_:





Musik: Kurt Weill, Text: Berthold Brecht

Moritatensänger - WOLFGANG NEUSS / Macheath - ERICH SCHELLOW / Jenny - LOTTE LENYA / Herr Peachum - WILLY TRENK-TREBITSCH / Frau Peachum - TRUDE HESTERBURG / Polly Peachum - JOHANNA VON KÓCZIÁN / Tiger Brown - WOLFGANG GRUNERT / Lucy - INGE WOLFBERG / Gangster 1 - KURT HELLWIG / Gangster 2 - PAUL OTTO KUSTER / Gangster 3 - JOSEPH HAUSMANN / Gangster 4 - MARTIN HOEPPER. Afifo Studio, Tempelhof Berlin, November 11, 1958.


Ναι, _Die Dreigroschenoper_, _The Threepenny Opera_, αλλά _της Πεντάρας_ δεν την ξέρουμε;


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2013)

sarant said:


> [...]* Την φράση "πέντε μέτρα κι ένα κόβε"
> ...
> * Την παλιά παιγνιώδη φράση "τέσσερις και πέντε εννιά, άδειασέ μας τη γωνιά"



And twice *Και πέντε και δέκα* (και δεκαπέντε πια, μη σου πω) μέτρα (κι άλλα μέτρα) κι ένα κόβε (και μία κόβε, κόβε, κόβε). Ευέλικτη, πληθωριστική. :s
...
Και ο μήνας έχει εννιάααα. ΜΖΤΕ. Ωχ, αυτό είναι γι' άλλη γωνιά. Πάω.


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2013)

...
*η κουίντα*

ΕΛΝΕΓ: < ιταλ. _quinta_, ουσιαστικοποιημένο θηλυκό του επιθέτου _quinto_ «πέμπτος» (επειδή εικάζεται ότι το τμήμα αυτό αποτελεί ένα από τα πέντε μέρη του θεάτρου) < λατ. _quintus_.


drsiebenmal said:


> *κουίντα*: έκαστον των επαλλήλων πλαγίων πλαισίων της σκηνής θεάτρου (_Επίτ. Δημητράκος_)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2013)

...
From Nine to Five - The Kinks


----------



## Earion (Apr 3, 2013)

Ανοίγω τους χάρτες:

Πέντε Σπίτια, παλιά ονομασία του χωριού Κουμαραδαίοι Σάμου.

Πέντε Εκκλησίες, χωριό της Παραμυθιάς.

Πέντε Βρύσες, χωριό της επαρχίας Λαγκαδά.

Πέντε Πηγάδια, διάβαση στην Ήπειρο και χωριό με γκρεμισμένο οχυρό, τόπος μαχών (1897, 1912).

Πέντε Πέτρες, συστάδα βράχων στο Λιβυκό Πέλαγος, στη νότια ακτή της ανατολικής Κρήτης.

Πέντε Αδέλφια, βουνοκορφή στα Λαγκάδια Γορτυνίας.

Πέντε Αδέλφια, προμαχώνας της οχύρωσης της κάτω πόλης του Ναυπλίου, ο μόνος που σώζεται.

Πέντε Κάβοι, στη νοτιοανατολική ακτή της Εύβοιας, επειδή εκεί σχηματίζονται πέντε ακρωτήρια από τις απολήξεις της Όχης.

Πέντε Βιλαέτια, δοξασμένα από το κλέφτικο τραγούδι: οι πέντε επαρχίες της Ακαρνανίας στην Τουρκοκρατία: Ζυγός, Βόνιτσα, Βραχώρι (Αγρίνιο), Ξηρόμερο, και Βάλτος.

Πεντάβρυσο, το, χωριό στο Νομό Καστοριάς.

Πεντάβρυσος, η, χωριό στο Νομό Κοζάνης.

Πεντόλακκος, χωριό της Δωδώνης.

Πενταμόδι, χωρίο του Μαλεβιζίου στην Κρήτη.

Πενταπλάτανος, χωριό των Γιαννιτσών.

Πεντάπολη, χωριό των Σερρών.

Πεντάκορφο (τέως Αράχοβα), χωριό του Μεσολογγίου.

Πεντάλοφο, χωριά (ων ουκ έστι αριθμός) σε όλη την Ελλάδα.

Πενταγιοί, χωριό της Δωρίδας, του Νομού Φωκίδας, από το Πέντε Άγιοι.

Πεντεσκούφι, ύψωμα και χωριό νότια της Κορίνθου, κατά παρετυμολογία, από το πρωτότυπο παλαιογαλλικό Mont Esquiou (εξού και Montesquieu). Στο _Χρονικόν του Μορέως_ απαντά ως Μουντ Εσκουβέ, Βουνό της Επισκοπής.


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2013)

*Πεντόβολα*, αστράγαλοι, κότσια. *Πεντόβωλα *στα μπαμπινιωτικά. *Jacks *στα αγγλικά:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4912-jacks-πεντόβολα-αστράγαλοι

Παραδοσιακό παιχνίδι δεξιοτεχνίας που παίζεται από δύο ή περισσότερους παίχτες. Το παιχνίδι αυτό παίζεται με πέντε βόλους ή πέτρες (πεντόβολα). Κάθε παιδί που συμμετέχει τοποθετεί στο έδαφος πέντε βόλους. Παίρνει έναν βόλο ή πέτρα, τον πετά στον αέρα και, ενώ αυτός βρίσκεται στον αέρα, πρέπει να πάρει έναν βόλο από κάτω. Ταυτόχρονα όμως, πρέπει να προλάβει να πιάσει και το βόλο που είχε πετάξει, πριν αυτός πέσει κάτω. Αν τα καταφέρει, μπορεί να συνεχίσει την ίδια διαδικασία, μέχρι να μαζέψει και τους τέσσερις βόλους.
Στη συνέχεια ακολουθεί κι άλλος γύρος. Πετά και πάλι ψηλά ένα βόλο και προσπαθεί να πιάσει από κάτω δύο μαζί και συγχρόνως αυτόν που κατεβαίνει. Μετά συνεχίζει επιχειρώντας να πιάσει τρεις βόλους μεμιάς, ύστερα και τους τέσσερις μαζί. 
http://12dim-volou.mag.sch.gr/pentovola.htm

Εκτενέστατη η περιγραφή στη Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knucklebones

Αν έχετε τα κότσια, δείτε και την ανάλυση του πίνακα του Μπρίγκελ με τα παιδικά παιχνίδια.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children's_Games_(Bruegel)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 3, 2013)

Earion said:


> Πενταγιοί, χωριό της Δωρίδας, του Νομού Φωκίδας, από το Πέντε Άγιοι.


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2013)

Earion said:


> Πενταγιοί, χωριό της Δωρίδας, του Νομού Φωκίδας, από το Πέντε Άγιοι.





daeman said:


> Στα Ζάλωνα σφάζουν αρνιά, αχ Μαρία, και στο Δρυμό κριάρια, μικρή δασκαλοπούλα
> μα στη ζαζούλεια ποδιά, αχ Σβετλάνα, χορεύουν τα μανάρια, μικρή χορευτριούλα
> 
> ...




Στα Σάλωνα σφάζουν αρνιά


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2013)

...
Πέντε μήνες, έξι αδράχτια
Πέντε μήνες, έξι αδράχτια
Πότε τα 'γνεσε η Μαρουσάνα μ'
Πότε τα 'γνεσε

Μαρουσάνα - Ρίτα Αμπατζή (κλαρίνο: Νίκος Καρακώστας)






Μία εκδοχή των παραδοσιακών στίχων από εκεί:

Πέντε μήνους, έξ' αδράχτια
μωρέ, πέντε μήνους, έξ' αδράχτια
πότε τα 'γνεσες, Μαρουσάνα μ' 
άιντε, πότε τα, μωρέ, τα 'γνεσες

Κι άλλους τόσους γκιζιρούσα
στα ψηλά βουνά, Μαρουσάνα μ' 
στα ψηλά, ψηλά βουνά

Την αγάπη μου γυρεύω
πού να τηνε βρω, Μαρουσάνα μ' 
πού να την, να τηνε βρώ

Πού 'σαν, ξένε μ', το χειμώνα
το χινόπωρο, Μαρουσάνα μ'
το χινό-, χινόπωρο

Ήμουνα μακριά στα ξένα
ξενοδούλευα, Μαρουσάνα μ'
ξενοδού-, βρε, δούλευα

Κι όσα έβγαζα ο καημένος 
'σένα τα 'στελνα, Μαρουσάνα μ',
'σένα τα, βρε, τα 'στελνα

Σου 'στελνα γυαλί και χτένα
να γυαλίζεσαι, Μαρουσάνα μ' 
να γυαλί-, γυαλίζεσαι


----------



## cougr (Apr 3, 2013)

«Το άνοιγμα της Πέμπτης Σφραγίδας της Αποκάλυψης»
|


|
«Η Πεντηκοστή» 
|

του Δομήνικου Θεοτοκόπουλου (γνωστός κυρίως ως Ελ Γκρέκο)


----------



## Alfie (Apr 3, 2013)

Ο πέμπτος τροχός της άμαξας ίσως;

Ποδόσφαιρο πέντε επί πέντε;


----------

